# Which type of Tv set



## craftfairy (Apr 12, 2014)

I have renovated a house in Italy and I want to rent it to both British people and Italians. I need to put in a Television set, but it has to be one that receives Italian freesat. We are too remote for a normal television set to work. We will buy a Humax box to pick up British TV and put in a second satelite dish.

Any advice on which one to buy? I don't really know what technical term to look for when researching them on the internet.

I'll be grateful for any help.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I'd just pick the TV you like. You can get a Tivusat box and plug it into the TV. Off the top of my head I can't think of a TV that has the Tivusat decoder built in. I think there used to be sets that you could slip a card into but the cards (Really more like a computer card that handles the decoding and the Tivusat pass card slides into) cost more then a basic box. The TVs with the slots cost more.

These days you can often buy a 40" name brand TV for around €300 and a standalone Tivusat decoder for maybe €100. Or you can buy a smaller TV for less.

Hopefully the above makes sense. Just tell the electronics shop that you need a Tivusat decoder and a TV


----------



## craftfairy (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks NickZ,

Since posting this, I have discovered that LG make a freesat television. I know that it is possible to buy a normal TV with a decoder box, and that is probably what we'll do. I was hoping that if I got a built in one there would be one less box to make the place untidy. I don't suppose that it will be used much as we are hoping to get UK visitors rather than Italians, but you never know.


----------

